# Sealtech Leak Detection



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Today, while installing the Dexter E-Z Flex system to the fiver, I discovered it is leaking. Not very happy about that! It was in a nose down attitude, lower on the right, when water began to quickly drip from under the bed area - around the pin box, the area that rides over the truck bed. There is no visible sign of a leak inside - no wet carpet, etc. I climbed up on the roof and there is no obvious sign of a compraimise in any of the sealant seams or rubber membrane. The clearance lights looked well sealed, too. 
I have heard of the Sealtech leak detection system and I know my sellling dealer has it. I'm curious if anyone has ever used the system and their satisfaction as well as $cost$. The unit is a 2007 and is out of warranty with a build date of Dec 06. So the expense will be mine, however, it has to fixed. Thanks for any input. PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Today, I discovered a cracked clearance light lense. I'm hoping that this is the source of the leak. Inside, eactly right below where the light is located, I found a slight discolered spot. I'm going to replace the lense and keep an eye out. Hopefully, that will take care of the issue. PCM


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hopefully you found the problem. More leaks are from clearance lights, it seems


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good luck! hopefully that was the problem.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I replaced the lenses today. I did a water test around the sealant around the lights. I did see a small bubble on the right side light and what appears to be inadequate sealant on the left side light. So besides replacing the cracked lenses, I am going to remove the sealant, remove the light, then place the Kool Putty sealant under the light then reseal around the light. That way, if the outer light sealant bead starts to leak again or compromised, the butyl under the light will prevent water from getting into the wiring and screw holes. At any rate, I think I have found the problem. With our active tripical season here in FL, I hope so! Thanks or the input. PCM


----------

